# crossovers set on headunit or amp?



## pezdacandyboi (Aug 29, 2009)

If we have a headunit that has built in crossovers, is it better to use that, the amps crossovers, or both? For passive setups at least.


----------



## Billk1002 (Aug 23, 2009)

If you use the crossovers in the head unit, you will be able to change them on the fly and see what sounds best to you while seated and comfortable in your lisening position. If you use the crossovers on the amp you will be constantly running back and forth to the trunk.


----------



## pwlabrat (Sep 22, 2009)

Just out of curiosity what is the "cleanest" way musically to crossover? Head unit, amp or separate crossover. I currently use an A/D/S PH15.2 amp with an A/D/S A3 crossover, is this the best way? Thanks.


----------



## keep_hope_alive (Jan 4, 2009)

sometimes adding an external crossover can cause noise issues, sometimes not. a good quality external crossover is usually better than the integrated crossovers as far as build quality, but less convenient than HU crossovers.

most HU crossovers are at set frequencies, and don't offer a continuous range like a trim pot. therefore, they are sometimes not very helpful. amp crossovers work fine, but as previously mentioned, can be difficult to access depending on the install. 

unless it's a killer HU with awesome crossover flexibility (position and slope) your best bet is probably the A/D/S. 

you can also cascade crossovers - using two or all three. you can achieve a faster roll off this way also, but getting them aligned is also a chore.

sometimes i'll use the amp crossover and set it at the lowest (or highest) point i'd want. then fine tune with the HU or external crossover.


----------



## pwlabrat (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Could you suggest some head units that might be good enough to use for crossovers.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Pioneer 880PRS


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

pwlabrat said:


> Thanks for the info. Could you suggest some head units that might be good enough to use for crossovers.



What else do you want your HU to do? There are tons these days-

Ipod?
USB?
Bluetooth?
XM/Sirius?
HD Radio?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2009)

Setting the crossover at the head unit is very convenient in adjusting the sound .


----------



## pwlabrat (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm old school as you can tell by the A/D/S components. Strictly CD's, don't need bells and whistles. I currently am using a Clarion HX-D10 but all my other previous HU's were Alpine.


----------



## pezdacandyboi (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll be picking up the eclipse cd5030 soon, hopefully that will be good enough to use because im currently running back and forth to my trunk right now =/


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

keep_hope_alive said:


> sometimes adding an external crossover can cause noise issues, sometimes not. a good quality external crossover is usually better than the integrated crossovers as far as build quality, but less convenient than HU crossovers.
> 
> most HU crossovers are at set frequencies, and don't offer a continuous range like a trim pot. therefore, they are sometimes not very helpful. amp crossovers work fine, but as previously mentioned, can be difficult to access depending on the install.
> 
> ...


K_H_A-Great to see you here!

Love the signature


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

I just got an eclipse 8443, and its extremely easy to tune with. Ive spent maybe 2 hours total setting up my first active front stage, and Ive already got it sounding better than the passives.
The eclipse 8053 (I think thats right) is also supposed to be easy to use.

Pioneer 880 prs (as already mentioned)

Clarion USB (look in the hot deals section for a link to this)

theres a bunch more, but Ive got to run


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

When you set a crossover frequency on HU you know what it is. When you set it on the amp, you don't know what it is since amp knobs are usually not labeled well. Then of course, you need to run to the trunk to change the crossover points.


----------

